# Drinking alcohol between EC and ET



## WinnieThePooh (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all - just wondering what everyone's view is on having a glass of wine day after EC but before ET (assume blast transfer so drink would be at least two days before ET)?

I've read a lot of posts which say you shouldn't drink at all during tx and some posts where people have let go between EC and ET and had a drink or two.  From a scientific point of view, can a glass of wine really hurt?

Please let me know what you all think.  Thank you xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I remember asking my consultant about drinking alcohol when I was going through ovulation induction and was told no more than 5 units per week. She also told me not to use them all in one go!

Chux xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, alcohol has been shown to reduce ivf success

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/alcohol-affects-ivf-success-1806264.html

I think a more important question to ask is: if your cycle fails and you have had a drink, will you wonder whether that contributed to a bfn or not? Personally, I wouldn't have any alcohol for that reason alone!

Personally, I would avoid alcohol completely- who knows what effect it has on womb lining etc etc??

Best of luck,
Daisy
xx

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## WinnieThePooh (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Chux and Daisy for your replies.  It seems people are told different things and this is what is confusing me.  

I'd like to have a glass of wine between EC and ET (special occasion) unless there's a scientific reason not to (eg if alcohol thins the lining of the womb etc) but can't find any information about it.  I've seen studies about consistent drinking reducing pregnancy chances (although I hadn't seen that one Daisy so thank you) but still trying to get my head around one drink.  I mean, really can it do any harm?!  

I guess I've convinced myself that it can't but I guess I'm waiting for someone to convince me that it can - in which case I won't!!

Thanks for any more thoughts in advance xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Of course Winnie, if you want a drink have one.  All I am trying to say is that it is about more than scientific facts/research - it is about potentially getting a bfn and then second guessing all the possible reasons why that happened.  It may be that you would regret that drink in those circumstances.  That's all!!  If you don't think it would worry you, then go ahead and have one.

Personally, I found it easier not to drink as I had many miscarriages and did not want another potential 'what if' in the mix...  also having spent so much time and money on ivf why drink at all??

Best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------

